# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #7474 CoNvIcT, Υμηττός

## Convict

Κόμβος Convict (#7474)
10.46.78.0-10.46.78.255

Wireless
Internet



*Χαρακτηριστικά Κόμβου*

#PSU : 350w
#CPU : [email protected]
#RAM : 512mb DDR-1
#Controllers : 2 x 4mini PCI to PCI adapter
#Interfaces : 4 x CM6 , 3 x CM9 , 2 x R52nM
#HD : 1 x 4GB CF
#OS : Microtik v6.1 + bgp + Routing Filters

*Διασυνδέσεις*

*1.* #2581 - sv1hfq
*2.* #19420 - Johnitsiol
*3.* #15551 - Leznts
*4.* 
*5.* #18245 - Akakios1
*6.* #9960 - Tolishawk
*7.* #7497 - Anka
*8.* #6202 - Tompap1

*Υπηρεσίες*

*1.*PRTG User/Pass : awmn
*2.*DNS Server @ 10.46.78.6

----------


## Convict

Εδω μπορειτε να δειτε μερικες Photos απο τον Κομβo.

----------


## Convict

Συνεχεια...

----------


## koum6984

καταδικε να ρωτησω ο ρουτερ στηριζετε μονο απο τα 2 Stripes  ::   ::   ::  
Αυτα με τον καιρο κοκαλωνουν και σπανε.

----------


## Convict

το Routeraki οπως 8α δεις εχει σαν βαση στηριξης 2 γωνιες γαλβανιζε που μπορουν να αντεξουν Testarismena πανω απο 70 κιλα βαρος.  ::  

Δες την αναλογη Photo για να καταλαβεις (Δεν την ειχα κανει Upload πριν)  :: 

Οσον αφοτα τα Tireup δεν ειναι εκτεθημενα σε καιρικες κ θερμοκρασιακες μεταβολες τετοιες ωστε να μειωνουν την αποδοση τους οποτε ο χρονος ζωης τους ειναι μαλλον αρκετα μεγαλος...  ::

----------


## Evilakos

Μπράβο ρε Γιώργο από ότι φαίνεται κάναμε καλή δουλειά...  ::  
Άντε να μπεις τώρα και στους ενεργούς..

----------


## Convict

> Μπράβο ρε Γιωργο απο τι φένεται καναμε καλή δουλεια...  
> Αντε να μπεις τωρα και στους ενεργους..


Και γω αυτο βλεπω Μαρκο.....
Αν κ υπαρχουν ακομα καποιες μικρολεπτομεριες απο την μερια μου που πρεπει να τελειωποιησω....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

Μεταφέρθηκε by Vigor @ 09:45 Τετ 20 Δεκ 2006
Στους Ενεργούς Ax/Bx κόμβους. Καλορίζικος!  ::

----------


## Convict

Thanx Vigor.

Ισοβιτης στο AWMN...  ::

----------


## lakis

Έχεις κανένα ελεύθερο interface για διασύνδεση με τον κόμβο Τιτάνα 8221

----------


## Convict

Το 3ο if ήταν στα σχέδια να βγει...αλλα λογο καποιον προβληματων που παρουσιαστηκαν ισως κα8υστερηση λίγο... όταν υπάρξει if Ελευ8ερο 8α το Postaro!!!

Κ καλή χρονιά να έχουμε χωρίς προβλήματα!!!!

----------


## Convict

Σήμερα η μέρα ήταν όλο χαρά κ εργασία.....

Στήθηκε κ 3ο πιάτο για να φιλοξενήσει ένα ακόμα link....

Επίσης περάστηκε quagga στο Routeraki....Γιατί στο πηγάδι κατούρησα???

----------


## gRooV

Το 3ο πιάτο έπιασε δουλειά καθώς ζευγαρώθηκε με το wrap του katsarosm.  ::  
Καλορίζικοοοο!!

----------


## Convict

Α ρε θαναση με προλαβες....για κάτι ώρες.....Είχα κάτι δουλιτες κ δεν μπορούσα να Postaro(ξέρεις εσύ).....  ::   ::   ::   ::  

Α ντε καλορίζικο...Το 4ο το βλέπω να έρχεται με την Ρόζα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## acoul

έτσι ... να περνάει το τράφικ από τα πιάτα !!!

----------


## Convict

Σήμερα προστέθηκε στον Server του κόμβου *PRTG Traffic Grapher*...
Είναι ακόμα σε δοκιμαστικό στάδιο μέχρι να κάνω τις απαραίτητες αλλαγές ώστε να μου γεμίζει το μάτι......χε χε..αυτά  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nicolouris

Εύγε νέε!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Convict

Ολα down σε λίγο για αναβαθμίσεις, κεντραρίσματα και ανακατατάξεις στον ιστό!!!!! Soon back online!!  ::

----------


## Convict

Ολα λειτουργουν GG.*STOP*.
Βελτιω8ηκαν λιγο τα ειδη Υπεροχα σηματα .*STOP*.
Προστε8ηκε κ ΟΜΝΙ στον Κομβο made by gRooV ετσι ετσι.*STOP*.
Θα ενημερωθει κ το πρωτο Postaki με σχετικες λεπτομεριες.*STOP*. 8αναση ειμαι πτωμα...*STOP*

----------


## acoul

γουέλ νταν !!!

----------


## gRooV

Στο ΑΡ λειτουργεί dhcp server για αυτόματη διευθυνσιοδότηση σε περαστικούς επισκέπτες (τι είπα πάλι!!).  ::  
Καλορίζικος και ο πρώτος πελάτης!!  ::

----------


## Convict

Λόγο Στρατιωτικών Υποχρεώσεων ο κόμβος από τη *Δευτέρα 12/2/0*7 μπαίνει κατά κάποιο τρόπο σε κατάσταση "Αυτόματου πιλότου".....
*Την Τρίτη 6/2/07* έγιναν εργασίες στον κόμβο ούτως ώστε να είμαι καλυμμένος κατά ένα πολύ μεγάλο μέρος για την στα8εροτητα τον Links από τα διάφορα ευτράπελα του καιρού....

Το Στρατιωτικό είναι μια κατάσταση την οποία δεν μπορείς να την αποφύγεις κ όσο την παρατινεις σου κλείνει "πόρτες"...Ο καιρός 8α περάσει ,δε το φοβάμαι....κ 8α μπορώ έπειτα από 1 χρόνο θητείας να λέω ιστορίες για το πως πέρασα,,τις καλές στιγμές αλλά κ τις στιγμές πίκρας κ απίστευτης βαρεμάρας....

Δε μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ακόμα μάχιμος πάνω στο awmn κ στις διάφορες Υπηρεσίες που εκτελούνται πάνω σε αυτό.Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι 8α γυρίσω γεμάτος όρεξη για μάθηση κ για να εκπληρώσω τις σκέψεις μου πάνω στο Δίκτυο, πράγμα που δε μπόρεσα να κάνω μέσα στους 2 σχεδόν μήνες που είμαι ασύρματος....

Καλή θητεία εύχομαι σε όσους μπαίνουν τώρα...  ::   ::   ::  
 ::  *Ραντεβού Υλικού Πολέμου Λαμία...*

----------


## acoul

τα κάθε στάδιο της ζωής θέλει καλοπέραση ... από όσο θυμάμαι όσο λιγότερες ικανότητες έχεις στον Ελληνικό στρατό τόσο καλύτερα περνάς ...

----------


## JB172

> από όσο θυμάμαι όσο λιγότερες ικανότητες έχεις στον Ελληνικό στρατό τόσο καλύτερα περνάς ...


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο!  ::

----------


## nicolouris

Καλή θητεία να έχεις!!!
Άσχετο και μένα εκεί με κάλεσαν, λες να βρθούμε κατα τον Δεκέμβρη αυτού του χρόνου?  ::   ::   ::  
Εσύ θα βγαίνεις και εγώ θα μπαίνω!!!  ::

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## gRooV

Αγορίνα υπομονή, να προσέχεις και θα περάσει γρήγορα ο καιρός!!
Εδώ θα είμαστε να κατακτήσουμε και πάλι τις ταράτσες!!  ::  
Καλή θητεία να έχεις.

----------


## acoul

τα κομάντα ... !!

----------


## sokratisg

Αρχηγέ καλή θητεία και καλά να περάσεις (όσο είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο).

Μην ξεχάσεις να πάρεις μαζί σου κανά mp3 player!  ::   ::  

Ο κόμβος βρίσκεται σε καλά πόδ..εεεε..χέρια εάν έχεις και τον gRooV στο πλευρό σου.  ::

----------


## Convict

Παιδια καλησπερα αυτη τη φορα απο την θηβα.....
Αν και δεν εχω πολυ ελευθερο χρονο λογο του οτι υπηρετω τη μαμα πατριδα αραια κ που ριχνω ενα βλεφαρο στο τι συμβαινει στην κοινοτητα.
Μετα απο τις εργασιες που ειχαν γινει μαζι με τον *gRooV* πριν φυγω
η κατασταση του κομβου ειναι ακρως ικανοποιητικη!!! 2 μηνες στον αυτοματο δεν ειναι κ λιγο χωρις κανενα κολλημα...
Στα σχεδια ειναι να βγει τουλαχιστον αλλο ενα link λειαν συντομος....
Οσον αφορα τα παιδια που μου ειχαν στειλει mail θελω να πω οτι δεν τους απαντησα για ευνοητους λογους...

Αυτα τα ολιγα απο μενα προς το παρον....

315 κ σημερα ειναι πολλες???χεχε

----------


## acoul

ο στρατός είναι το τελευταίο στάδιο λούφας ... μετά αρχίζουν τα ζόρια  ::

----------


## Convict

Ο κομβος 8α ειναι Down για οσο παρει να τελειωσω κατι αλλαγες στο Router...

 ::   ::

----------


## Convict

*Ολα Ok......*

Εγινε αλλαγη στη καρτα Δικτυου του Router μαρκας Intel Pro/1000 GT.
Το 8εμα ειναι οτι με την παλια καρτα ενω ειχα την επιλογη στα 100Mbps δουλευε στα 10Mbps Κ χωρις το Full Duplex Ενεργοποιημενο ενω ηταν επιλεγμενο...  ::   ::

----------


## nicolouris

Μήπως έπαιζε πρόβλημα με τους drivers του miktotik???

----------


## Convict

Μαλλον επαιζε προβλημα με την παλια καρτα δικτυου.....Ειχε μπουκωσει η ατιμη......  ::

----------


## Convict

Ο κομβος ειναι DOWN......Λογικα καποιο προβλημα θα υπαρχει στο Routeraki.......Μυριζομαι καμενο τροφοδοτικο........Επειδη βρισκομαι Ροδο υπηρετώντας τη πατριδα.....θα το κοιταξω μόλις παρω αδεια.....το ΣΚ 25-26 Αυγουστου.....Παιδια Sorry αλλα δεν υπαρχει αλλος στο σπιτι για να μπορεσει να το φτιαξει.Ευχαριστω για την Υπομονη σας

----------


## Convict

Aπο αυριο 8α κοιταξω τι φταιει μe το routeraki......Ελπιζω να μην ειναι τπτ το συναντικο κ να φτιαχτει ευκολα......  ::   ::

----------


## Convict

Up and Running.......Μαζι με ενα τροφοδοτικο μειον......

----------


## gRooV

Μπράβο ρε Γιώργο!!  ::

----------


## Convict

Ε τι τωρα παιζουμε.....Ασε που φοβη8ηκα μηπως ειχε καει καμια CPU k ειχαμε ανεβα κατεβα PC....Να φανταστω οτι εχεις αδεια????

----------


## gRooV

ΞΞ΄Ξ΅ΞΉΞ± Ξ±ΟΞΏ ΟΟΟΞ±; ΞΟΞΏΟΞΌΞ΅ Ξ±ΞΊΞΏΞΌΞ± ΟΞΏΞ»Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉΟΞΏ! ΞΟΞΏ ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞΉΞ½Ξ·ΟΞΏ Ξ³ΟΞ¬ΟΟ 950ΟΞ»ΞΌ ΞΌΞ±ΞΊΟΞΉΞ¬! ΞΞ½ΟΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ξ

----------


## sokratisg

[quote="gRooV"]ΞΞ΄Ξ΅ΞΉΞ± Ξ±ΟΞΏ ΟΟΟΞ±; ΞΟΞΏΟΞΌΞ΅ Ξ±ΞΊΞΏΞΌΞ± ΟΞΏΞ»Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉΟΞΏ! ΞΟΞΏ ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞΉΞ½Ξ·ΟΞΏ Ξ³ΟΞ¬ΟΟ 950ΟΞ»ΞΌ ΞΌΞ±ΞΊΟΞΉΞ¬! ΞΞ½ΟΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»Ξ

----------


## Convict

θαναση πες μου ποτε κ ποσες μερες θες αδεια....Να το κανονισουμε ρε παιδι μου...Απ' το να μας παθεις τπτ τι ειναι 15 μερακια ξεκουρασης....Πιουυυυυυυυυυυ

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Αδεια απο τώρα; Εχουμε ακομα πολύ καιρο! Απο το κινητο γράφω 950χλμ μακριά! Αντε καλή ξεκούραση!


Με unicode...

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gRooV
> 
> Αδεια απο τώρα; Εχουμε ακομα πολύ καιρο! Απο το κινητο γράφω 950χλμ μακριά! Αντε καλή ξεκούραση!
> 
> 
> Με unicode...


Γειά σου ρε Johhny!  ::

----------


## Convict

Ο Κομβος θα ειναι Down για μερικες αναβαθμησεις τοσο σε Λειτουργικο κ σε μερικες μικροεπεμβασεις στο εσωτερικο...........  :: 
Κ παλι Up οσο πιο συντομα γινεται...

----------


## Convict

Auto Pilot για ακομα μια φορα ελπιζω κ παλι χωρις κανενα ιδιαιτερο προβλημα....Μα καλα πως περασαν 18 μερες αδειας ουτε που το καταλαβα.....Πισω απο το τιμονι παλι σε 10 μερακια.....  ::

----------


## Convict

Η πολυποθετη μεταθεση στην Αθηνα ειναι πλεον γεγονος......Auto Pilot has turned off....Ετοιμαζομαστε για προσγειωση...
Θα ειναι πισω απο το τιμονι του κομβου μαζι βεβαια με την πολυτιμη βοηθεια τον γηραιοτερων.....
Ειμαι ανοιχτος σε προτασεις παντος τυπου......Επισης στα σχεδια μου ειναι να κανω καποιες αναβαθμισεις στα ζωτικα μερη του Server(αναμενονται εξελιξεις) και να οργανωσω λιγο τις υπηρεσιες και γιατι οχι να προσθεσω και αλλες...Οπως εχω πει και στο παρελθον εχω πολυ ορεξη για το αθλημα και πιστευω οτι ηρθε η ωρα να το κανω πραξη ολα οσα εχω σκεφτει.....  ::   ::

----------


## alasondro

στην πλατεία που είναι κοντά στον κόμβο σου έχεις οπτική; δεν φτιάχνεις κανένα hotspot να πίνουμε τον καφέ μας με awmn  ::

----------


## Convict

Ποια πλατεια;Την ανεξαρτησιας εννοεις;

----------


## Convict

Ο Server του κόμβου 8α ειναι Down λόγω αναβάθμισης .....

----------


## Convict

Οι Εργασιες ελαβαν τελος.....  ::  

Ενας P4 στα 2.7 ειναι πλεον η καρδια του Server που συνοδευεται με 3GB of Ram....

----------


## Convict

*Down λόγο εργασιών*.........Λογικά μέχρι το μεσημέρι...

----------


## aries_manos

Αν στις εργασίες είναι και αγορά πιάτου, αγόρασε το γρήγορα γιατί θα πάρουν αύξηση..  ::

----------


## Convict

> Αν στις εργασίες είναι και αγορά πιάτου, αγόρασε το γρήγορα γιατί θα πάρουν αύξηση..


Ναι 1 ολόκληρο €....Μπορώ να παω να αυτοκτονήσω....  ::

----------


## Convict

Οι εργασίες έλαβαν τέλος....
έγιναν 3 επιπλέον τρύπες στον τοίχο του Server Room για να φιλοξενήσουν μελλοντικα Link....

----------


## Convict

Σάββατο σήμερα εργασία και χαρά... Τα κλασσικά ο κόμβος θα είναι Down μέχρι τη Δύση του Ηλίου 17.09....
Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες 8α υπάρξουν αρκετά DownTime...για εργασίες πάντα...
Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας...

----------


## Convict

Εργασίες Σαββάτου τέλος....
Η κατανομή στα πιάτα του ιστού έγινε από κάτω προς τα πάνω.Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να υπάρξει χώρος για 2 ακόμα πιάτα στην κορυφή συν τα 3 που υπάρχουν είδη. Επίσης έγινε αλλαγή πιάτου (από 80εκ σε 1μ) στο Λινκ με sw1hfq.Επίσης τοποθετήθηκε κοντάρι 1.5μ με 60αρι πιάτο που θα φιλοξενήσει Λινκ γειτονικού κόμβου εντός ολίγων ημερών.Χμμμμμ ξέχασα τίποτε άλλο ;;; Αυτα.....

----------


## Convict

Εργασίες συντήρησης.... Ο κόμβος Down για κάποιες ώρες..

----------


## Convict

Εργασίες Κυριακής έλαβαν τέλος...

Αλλάχτηκαν :
1. Η μονωτική ταινία μαζί με την λαστιχοταινία πάνω στα Feeder μιας και ήταν εκτεθειμένα χωρίς επίβλεψη για 1 χρόνο.
2. Αφαιρέθηκε η παλιά ξεραμένη σιλικόνη από το μπροστινό τμήμα των Feeder και ξανά κολλήθηκαν με νέα.
3. Έγινε όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερο κεντράρισμα...

Όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι.  ::

----------


## Evilakos

Γεια σου ρε con με την συνεχει συντηρηση.. αψογος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Convict

Ενημερωτικά to Access Point στον κόμβο είναι εκτός λειτουργίας μέχρι αγοράς εξωτερικής συσκευής .
θα υπάρξει σχετική ενημέρωση κατά την επαναλειτουργηση του .

----------


## Convict

Χρόνια πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη με υγεία χαρά ευτυχία.

----------


## BladeWS

> Χρόνια πολλά, Χριστός Ανέστη με υγεία χαρά ευτυχία.


Aληθώς,Χρόνια πολλά  ::

----------


## Convict

Ο Server του κομβου 8α ειναι Down μεχρι αλλαγης του χτυπημενου σκληρου....Αυτο εχει ως αποτελεσμα να μην υπαρχει ουτε DNS.
Ελπιζω να βρω χρονο να το φτιαξω το συντομοτερο. . .  ::

----------


## Convict

Ο Κομβος θα ειναι Down λογο αναβαθμησεων στο εσωτερικο...Ζητω συγνωμη για την ταλαιπωρια.
Το αποτελεσμα ελπιζω να με δικαιωσει.

----------


## Convict

Το λινκ με Erasma διακόπτεται...
Οπότε υπάρχει *1 λινκ* διαθέσιμο προς εκμετάλλευση ...
Όσοι πιστοί ας επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου . . .
Merci  ::

----------


## Convict

Νεο Λινκ με Commando #7578. . .  ::   ::  
Αραχνες ειχε πιασει τo καημενο...  ::  Anyway up and running

----------


## BladeWS

Kαλοριζικο σειρά..  ::

----------


## gRooV

Μπράβο βρε! Καλορίζικο!!  ::   ::

----------


## Convict

Server Down μεχρι νεοτερας. . .  ::

----------


## Convict

Ο Server ειναι και παλι up με νεο πλεον επεξεργαστη P4 3.2.
Φωτογραφιες απο το κουτι και απο το μετρητη καταναλωσης ρευματος που υπαρχει στο Room.

----------


## gRooV

Μπράβο ρε Γιώργη με τα σερβέρια σου!!  ::

----------


## Convict

Οι μερες της αδειας επιτελους φτασανε...
Λευκαδα σου 'ρχομαιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι........
Καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους  ::

----------


## Convict

Down o Κομβος λογω εργασιων. . . Παω να βγαλω τα ψαρια απο ενα Feeder.

----------


## Convict

Ολα Up and Running.
Αποκαταστάθηκε το Link με *Katsaros_m*.
Sorry για το downtime ολο αυτο τον καιρο.

Υπαρχει ακομα εξοπλισμος για 2 ακομα link...Στο ενα δεν εχω ιδιαιτερο περιορισμο.Το αλλο σκεφτομαι να το βγαλω προς λυκαβητο μερια και πισω.Οποιος ενδιαφερεται ας μου πει αν ειναι να το κοιταξουμε.

----------


## Convict

Downtime για εργασια και χαρα...

----------


## Convict

Ολα Up and Running.
Αλλαχτηκε το κουτι που φιλοξενει την καρδια του κομβου σε μεγαλυτερο.
Προστεθηκαν 2 ακομα λινκ και ειναι ετοιμα για γνωριμια...

----------


## Convict

Ενδεχομένως να υπάρξουν προβλήματα στο resolve των IP λόγω αλλαγής του Server...

----------


## Convict

Link με Commando down μέχρι νεοτέρας...

----------


## Convict

Link με Commando και πάλι Up...

----------


## Convict

Τα Link με *Styx* , *Commando* και *sw1hfq* ειναι down λογω συντηρησης γιατι δε βλεπω να βγαζουμε τον χειμωνα...!!!
Εν αναμονη.......

----------


## Convict

Τα Link με *Styx* , *Commando*και *sw1hfq* εβαλαν τα χειμωνιατικα τους και ειναι παλι Up.

----------


## Convict

Επειδή ο κόμβος υπολειτουργεί και τα λινκ δεν αποδίδουν στο maximum μόλις φτιάξει λίγο ο καιρός θα γίνει ένα συμμάζεμα.....

----------


## Convict

Ένα ένα τα Link αρχίζουν και μας αφήνουν χρόνους.Λόγω κάποιων προβλημάτων υγείας που είχα ο κόμβος είχε αφεθεί πραγματικά στη μοίρα του.Ζητώ συγνώμη από τα άτομα με τα οποία είχα τα λινκ ενεργά και πεσμένα.Πιστεύω ότι μετά από ένα γενικό rebuild να συνεχίσω να τα έχω. Απτά τα ολίγα....

----------


## Convict

Κομβος Down για ενα γενικο Rebuild....Υπομονή

----------


## commando

οταν εισαι ετοιμος στειλε μηνυμα

----------


## marius

> Υπομονή


Κανουμε και τιποτα αλλο με σενα!!! Χε Χε Χε

----------


## Convict

Υπερβολές υπερβολές  ::   ::

----------


## marius

Εγω ειμαι ετοιμος απο το Καματερο.
Εσυ?

----------


## Convict

DSC02414.JPGDSC02428.JPGDSC02455.JPGDSC02467.JPGΈχουμε και λέμε....
Σήμερα τελείωσα με το κουτί που θα φιλοξενήσει το Router...
Υπήρξε ένα πρόβλημα όσον αφορα τη στήριξη του ιστού.Με έπιασε ο ασταμάτητος και τρύπησα την πλάκα του δώματος....Καλό ε;..
Όλα τα υλικά έχουν συγκεντρωθεί.Το μόνο που μένει σήκωμα ιστός και τα λοιπά τα γνωρίζεται...

----------


## marius

Θα βαλεις και κοκκινο λαμπακι στον ιστο. ::

----------


## Convict

Το Router τοπο8ετηθηκε ταρατσα....Αυριο ελπιζω να αρχισουν να βγαινουν ενα ενα και τα λινκ...

----------


## senius

ωραίος,!!

Το κουτί?

----------


## Convict

Υπο την προστασία της σκεπής...!!!

----------


## gRooV

ωραίοςςς!!!!

----------


## geioa

παντα τετοια...
και τωρα που τελειωσες με αυτον τον κομβο βαλε εμπρος τον αλλον, ξερεις ποιον λεω.... ::

----------


## Convict

Ερώτηση...
Τι Version MT πρέπει να περάσω για να εγκαταστήσω μαζί και Quagga..
Έχω περάσει 3.20 ---> 3.22 αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι αντίστοιχο.

----------


## marius

> Ερώτηση...
> Τι Version MT πρέπει να περάσω για να εγκαταστήσω μαζί και Quagga..
> Έχω περάσει 3.20 ---> 3.22 αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάτι αντίστοιχο.


Σου τα εστειλα με E-Mail για 3,20

----------


## nikolas_350

Έχω ανοίξει το bgp από τον kapapi για εσένα, ότι θέλεις τα λέμε το απόγευμα.
Εάν θέλεις quaqqa για νεότερη ver mt υπάρχουν στην υπογραφή μου ή μου λες να στου στείλω μέχρι να συνδεθείς.

----------


## Convict

Έχουμε και λέμε...
Μετά τα ξηλώματα ήρθαν τα στησίματα.....

Νέο Link με Kapapi #3667...
Και έπεται συνέχεια......

----------


## gRooV

καλορίζικο!!  ::

----------


## Convict

Σήμερα σηκώθηκε και ο μεγάλος ιστός που θα φιλοξενήσει μερικά απο τα λινκ...

----------


## geioa

αντε μπραβο...
...μια χαρα και το βαψιμο.....
το σημειο απο εκει που βγαινει απο το δωμα μεχρι το αρτερι πως το βλεπεις τελικα. εχει μπόσικα ?

----------


## Convict

Έχει ένα ελάχιστο....Θα δω πως θα κάτσουν τα πιάτα και μετά θα μπούν και οι ανάλογες αντηρίδες....

----------


## geioa

Χμμμμ, το περιμενα βασικα. Κοιτα μηπως με 1 μεταλικη αντηριδα ξεμπλεξεις πιο ευκολα, γρηγορα, αξιοπιστα

----------


## marius

Λαμπακι δεν θα βαλεις? ::

----------


## akakios

Γιατι υψος μιλαμε? ξεγελαει η φωτο και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω...
 :Confused:

----------


## Convict

Το link με sw1hfq #2581 είναι και πάλι up μετά από πααααααααααααααααρα πολύ καιρό...
Thanks Θανάση που με περίμενες όλο αυτό τον καιρό.....
Συνέχεια έχουν και τα υπόλοιπα Link...Να πέσει ο αέρας και ποιος μας πιάνει.....
Απτα τα ολίγα.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα, έχει ο anka και ο kakalos ελευθερα λινκ.
Για δες το.

Ωραίος ο ιστός, man.

----------


## Convict

Νέο Λινκ με #14518 Jordan.....Έλα να γεμίζουν οι θέσεις σιγά σιγά.......

----------


## Convict

Ενεργοποιήθηκε και παλι το Access Point του κόμβου....

awmn-7474-Ap και όσοι πιστοί προσέλ8ουν.....Προς το παρόν η σύνδεση είναι ελεύθερη....

----------


## gRooV

μπράβο Γιώργο... you are back!!  ::

----------


## anka

Ερχοντε !!!!  ::

----------


## senius

> Ερχοντε !!!!


Δώστεεε κουμπάροι !!!

----------


## Convict

Άντε για να δούμε..... 
Ελπίζω να έχουμε τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα...  ::

----------


## Convict

Νέο Link με Kakalos #10218 .

Υπάρχουν ακόμα 2 if διαθέσιμα προς αξιοποίηση.

----------


## Convict

Έγιναν κάποιες εργασίες στον κόμβο...
Προσπάθεια να ξαναβγεί το Link με Katsaros_m αλλά δεν κατέστη δυνατόν.Λογικά υπάρχει κάποιο εμπόδιο μπροστά.
Θα υπάρξουν και άλλες διακοπές στο μέλλον μέχρι να οριστικοποιηθούν οι θέσεις των πιάτων και να βγουν ακόμα άλλα 3 Link...

----------


## Convict

Μείωση μήκος καλωδίου και αλλαγή feeder στο Link με sw1hfq.Κάποιες αυξομοιώσεις όσον αφορά τα Data Rates φαίνεται ότι διορθώθηκαν.Σταθερά πλέον στα 54 Μβπς  ::

----------


## gRooV

μπράβο ρε Γιώργο, καλυτέρεψε πολύ!!

----------


## Convict

Αναβάθμιση RouterPC σε Mikrotik v5.17 with BGP...

I smell N...  ::

----------


## gRooV

ωωωω.. πήρες άδεια?

----------


## Convict

Ε...Ξέρεις πως πάνε αυτά τώρα  ::

----------


## Convict

Για την ιστορία υπάρχουν 2 if διαθέσιμα...

----------


## Convict

2 Νέα Λινκ με Leznts #15551 και Kakalos #10218.
To link με Jordan είναι προς το παρόν down μέχρι νεοτέρας.

----------


## Convict

Νεο Link με Erasma #8029.
Σαν να μην πέρασε μια μέρα...

Αυριο θα γίνει καλύτερη στόχευση σε Link με Kapapi και Kakalos.

----------


## gRooV

καλορίζικο Γιώργο!!!!  ::

----------


## klarabel

Καλορίζικο...

----------


## Convict

Router παπαλα . . .Αύριο και καιρού θέλοντος τα πορίσματα.

----------


## Convict

Up 'n Running . Πρόβλημα με την μνήμη αντικαταστάθηκε και όλα οκ . Το ένα το fan βγήκε εσκεμμένα off για να μειωθεί η ροή του αέρα και κατα συνέπεια της υγρασίας. Μπήκε και καινούργιος συλλέκτης . Ας ελπίσουμε σε όχι άλλα προβλήματα.

----------


## Convict

Έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στα Link με Kapapi και Erasma όσον αφορά τη συχνότητα . Πλέον παίζουν σταθερά και απροβλημάτιστα καρφωμένα στα 54Mbps .

----------


## Convict

Για την ιστορία νέο Link με Akakios1 #18245.

----------


## Convict

Ένα ακόμα γειτονικό λινκ με tolishawk #9960 .

----------


## gRooV

καλορίζικο!!!
φωτιά έχεις πάρει!!!!!  ::

----------


## Convict

Θα κάνω κάποιες εργασίες.
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι γνωστά blablabla Downtime κτλ ...

----------


## Convict

Thats for now....
Έγιναν κάποιες αλλαγές στις κάρτες των λινκ με βάση τα πραγματικά δεδομένα του δικτύου και τις ανάγκες αυτού.
Μένει ακόμα να σηκωθούν Kapapi ( θα το προσπαθήσω να βγει καλύτερο ) και Kakalos ( σε έχω πάει βόλτα σε όλα τα σημεία του ιστού ).
Απτα  ::

----------


## Juan

Άντε με το καλο να βγουν τα link ...

----------


## Convict

Για την ιστορία ...

PRTG Traffic Grapher ---> User/Pass : *awmn*

----------


## Juan

Ο κόμβος ειναι κάτω λόγω ΔΕΗ και φυσικα στις προγραμματισμένες διακοπές η ΔΕΗ δεν αναφέρει κάτι ...

----------


## klarabel

Αυτά είναι ..πολυτέλειες...

----------


## Convict

Απο σήμερα και μέχρι της 27/8 θα είμαι εκτός , διακοπές πως το λένε  ::  . 

Καλο καλοκαίρι σε όλους .

----------


## klarabel

Καλές Διακοπές λοιπόν.

----------


## anka

Να περασεις Super !!!

----------


## Convict

Σήμερα αναβαθμίστηκε το λινκ με Anka σε Ν . Απο βδομάδα θα ασχοληθώ με αλλαγή του main Router σε ατομ . Πλέον μέσα στο κουτί 8α υπάρχει ένας τετραπλός για να μην γίνονται όλα πλυντήριο και τα υπόλοιπα λινκ του δεύτερου θα τοποθετηθούν σταδιακά σε διαφορετικό μηχάνημα τύπου Routerboard. Να πώ την αλήθεια με έχει βολέψει η λύση του 911g μιας και πετυχαίνεις την μέγιστη επεξεργαστική ισχύη ανα λινκ. Έπίσης θα σηκωθούν και 2 λινκ που είναι πεσμένα απο τον Αύγουστο.

----------


## marius

Καλησπερα Γιωργο,
γυρισα το λινκ του jordan στον johnitziol διοτι δεν τραβαγε καθολου.
Προσβαση εχεις, ριξε μια ματιακαι αλλαξε οτι χρειαζεται.

----------


## tsatasos

Αντί για το 911/912 δες και το GrooveA-52HPn Γιώργο που είναι το αντίστοιχο όλα σε ένα.

Πρόσεξε όχι το A-5Hn, το καινούριο Α-52HPn
http://routerboard.com/RBGrooveA-52HPn

----------


## ipduh

> Αντί για το 911/912 δες και το GrooveA-52HPn Γιώργο που είναι το αντίστοιχο όλα σε ένα.
> 
> Πρόσεξε όχι το A-5Hn, το καινούριο Α-52HPn
> http://routerboard.com/RBGrooveA-52HPn


δεν κάνει 2x2 MIMO

----------


## Convict

Όλα κάτω εκτός απο Leznts και Anka που στεγάζονται σε Rb.Θα υπάρξει σχετικό ποστ όταν όλα θα είναι έτοιμα.

----------


## Convict

Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε :

Αλλάχτηκε η motherboard στο ταρατσοπισί με atom d510.Συνδέθηκαν όλα σε ένα κοινό switch και παίζουν όλα σε full-mesh.Επίσης η επικοινωνία+poe των RB αλλάχτηκε σε καλώδιο utp Cat6 εξωτερικού χώρου για αντοχή στο χρόνο.

Αξίζει να σημειωθεί ότι με το προηγούμενο setup η κατανάλωση που περιλάμβανε ( Motherboard + Cpu + 4πλός ) έφτανε στα 72Watts. Πλέον με Atom + 4πλός + 2xRb711 + switch + 2 fan έχω κατανάλωση 40 Watts.

Υπάρχουν αρκετές σκέψεις στο μυαλό μου τις οποίες θέλω να υλοποιήσω οπότε έπεται συνέχεια.

----------


## gRooV

Ωραίος!! Αντε μετά και σε RB να πέσει κι άλλο...!  ::

----------


## Convict

Νέο λινκ με tompap1 #6202 το οποίο πατάει πάνω σε ένα Groove 52HPn .

Επίσης όλα τα λινκ πλήν ενός έχουν αναβαθμιστεί σε Ν .

και συνεχίζουμε... ... ...

----------


## ipduh

ωραία

----------


## mickof

Μπράβο έτσι!!! πάμε δυνατά!

----------


## Convict

Υπάρχει ένα if διαθέσιμο.αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος reply,pm,kin οτιδήποτε...

----------


## nOiz

> Υπάρχει ένα if διαθέσιμο.αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος reply,pm,kin οτιδήποτε...


Αν δε το βιάζεσαι ίσως καταφέρω την Κυριακή να κάνουμε μια δοκιμούλα!  ::

----------


## Convict

> Αν δε το βιάζεσαι ίσως καταφέρω την Κυριακή να κάνουμε μια δοκιμούλα!


Στο σημείο που βρίσκεσαι δεν σε βλέπω στα σίγουρα.

----------


## Trazor

Καλησπέρα είμαι ο Trazor (20875), έχω διαθέσιμο if και βλεπω οτι εχουμε καλη οπτικη .Εαν υπάρχει ακόμα το if μπορούμε να κάνουμε δοκιμές τις επόμενες ημερες για περαιτέρω λεπτομέρειες. Ευχαριστω

----------


## Convict

Καλή Χρονιά εύχομαι σε όλους με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα. Πολλές ευχές για ένα καλύτερο και χαρούμενο 2014.

----------


## Convict

> Καλησπέρα είμαι ο Trazor (20875), έχω διαθέσιμο if και βλεπω οτι εχουμε καλη οπτικη .Εαν υπάρχει ακόμα το if μπορούμε να κάνουμε δοκιμές τις επόμενες ημερες για περαιτέρω λεπτομέρειες. Ευχαριστω


Το παλέψαμε αλλά το απαιτούμενο αποτέλεσμα δεν το πετύχαμε.

Οπότε εξακολουθεί να είναι διαθεσιμο το if Α/Ν Dual έτοιμο στον ιστό.

----------


## anman

Καλή χρονιά!!! Έχεις email....

----------


## Convict

Υπάρχουν 2 ιφ διαθέσιμα Α/Ν ...Ψάχνω για περιοχές Ν.Κόσμο και Π.Φάληρο για να φτιάξουμε λίγο τις διαδρομές.....Είναι κρίμα να κάνω το γύρο του λεκανοπεδίου για να φτάσω σε διπλανές γεωγραφικά περιοχές.

----------


## commando

μεσα στο τριημερο θα κανουμε προσπαθεια

----------


## Convict

Μετά από αρκετό καιρό το λινκ με Akakios παίζει πλέον σε Ν.

Και νταλίκα χωράει να περάσει από μέσα  ::

----------


## senius

> Μετά από αρκετό καιρό το λινκ με Akakios παίζει πλέον σε Ν.
> 
> Και νταλίκα χωράει να περάσει από μέσα


Γιώργο, χρόνια πολλά για την εορτή σου, αύριο. Με υγεία !!

ΕΝΔΙΤ :
Truck in the AWMN N tunnel by CoNvIcT & Akakios :


Truck in the AWMN N_ tunnel by CoNvIcT & Akakios_1.jpg Truck in the AWMN N_ tunnel by CoNvIcT & Akakios_2.jpg

----------


## Convict

> Γιώργο, χρόνια πολλά για την εορτή σου, αύριο. Με υγεία !!


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Κώστα , να σαι καλά....  ::  

Eίμαστε και πολλοί πανάθεμα μας ...  :: 


.

----------


## Convict

Τα πάντα όλα κάτω....
Κλασικά , όρεξη για πινελιές και ανακατατάξεις.  ::

----------


## Convict

> Τα πάντα όλα κάτω....
> Κλασικά , όρεξη για πινελιές και ανακατατάξεις.


Ξανά όλα σε λειτουργία....

----------


## Convict

A Magor Upgrade ολοκληρώθηκε.
Όλα τα Routers παίζουν πλέον σε bugfix only RouterOS .

----------


## nikolas_350

stable as a rock!!!

Με εκείνα τα πιατάκια θα κάνουμε κάτι;

----------


## anka

super !!!

----------


## Convict

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους με υγεία ψυχική και σωματική.

----------


## sv1gzv

καλή χρονια george 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

Πρός ενημέρωση:

H διαδρομή με anka είναι εκτός λόγω αστοχίας υλικού. Θα προσπαθήσω το συντομότερο να αντικαταστήσω το Routerboard.

----------


## mikemtb

Αγοράζω το χαλασμένο  ::  

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

> Πρός ενημέρωση:
> 
> H διαδρομή με anka είναι εκτός λόγω αστοχίας υλικού. Θα προσπαθήσω το συντομότερο να αντικαταστήσω το Routerboard.


Αντρέα δε σε έχω ξεχάσει

----------


## nikolas_350

Αγορίνα μου, χρόνια πολλά για χθες, να χαίρεσαι όλη την οικογένεια σου.

----------


## Convict

> Αγορίνα μου, χρόνια πολλά για χθες, να χαίρεσαι όλη την οικογένεια σου.


Σ'ευχαριστώ Νικόλα. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## commando

Na mas xairontai man


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

Καλημέρα.

Τελικά λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση μεταξύ των RB. Πλέον όλα μιλάνε μεταξύ τους.

----------


## Convict

Νέο pipe με #17925 Juan_Verdera . Λινκ που πολλοί θα το ζήλευαν. Στο ΛΙνκ με Johhnytsiol τοποθετήθηκε groovaki.Με το καλό να ορίσει το Ν.

----------


## marius

Ερχεται το Ν!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Convict

Τις επόμενες μέρες θα είμαι down...θα οργανώσω λίγο τα ρεύματα γιατί έχει γίνει ένα μπάχαλο μέσα στο κουτί.

Επίσης θα αναδιοργανωθούν και λίγο τα λινκ. Μπας και δρομολογήσουμε σωστά και αξιόπιστα ξανά.

----------


## Convict

Αυτό το σκ κατεβάζω διακόπτη σε σχέση με το παραπάνω ποστ. ::

----------


## Convict

το offline έγινε με καθυστέρηση2 βδομάδων.....not bad...

σύντομα και πάλι μαζί σας....

----------


## Convict

Still Here.

----------


## Convict

Ευκαιρία τώρα με το lockdown να συντηρήσουμε τπτ ...

----------


## mikemtb

Δυσκολη άσκηση γισ κάποιον που πρέπει να συντήρησει πανω από ενα κόμβο ...... 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## geolos

> Ευκαιρία τώρα με το lockdown να συντηρήσουμε τπτ ...


Καλησπέρα
Αν σε ενδιαφέρει λινκ με #9894 στείλε pm να συνεννοηθούμε  :: 

Sent from my MI 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## Convict

Hey...

----------

